# بعض غرائب الملوك القدامى



## وليم تل (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الملكة فاندين 
أمرت بسجن حلاقها الخاص مدة 3 أعوام حتى لا يعلم أحد أن الشيب قد ملأ شعرها

***
الملكة فيكتوريا
: أمرت برش شوارع مدينة كوبنرج الإنجليزية بماء الكولونيا احتفالاً بزيارتها هي والبرنس ألبرت لها عام 1845

***
الملكة العذراء 
: الملكة إليزابيث الأولى ملكة بريطانيا جلست على العرش وهى عذراء في الخامسة والعشرين من عمرها .. وبقيت ملكة لمدة 45 عاماً أعطت فيها كل حبها لبلادها .. حتى الزواج كانت تنفر منه وكانت دائماً تقول ... أنني أفضل أن أتسول بلا زواج على أن أكون ملكة متزوجة 

***

آن برلين
: زوجة الملك هنري الثامن كانت تلبس القفاز بصفة مستمرة صيفاً وشتاء وذلك لتخفى إصبعاً سادساً من يديها
***
كليوباترا​: ملكة مصر كانت إذا أرادت أن تفتح شهيتها تأكل قطعة من الشمام مُتبلة بالثوم 

***
كاترين العظمى
: كانت إذا أرادت أن تدخل البهجة على نفسها أمرت أن تُزغزغ في أقدامها .. وكانت تشرب في إفطارها خمسة أكواب من القهوة 

***
مارى تريزا
: إمبراطورة النمسا وكانت من أسعد الأمهات إذ كانت أماً لستة عشر ولداً وبنتاً وكان من بينهم إمبراطوران و 3 ملكات 

***

لوليا بولينا
: زوجة قيصر كاليجولا ، كانت ترتدي أثواباً لا يقل ثمن الثوب الواحد عن 200000 دولار إضافة إلى عقد اللؤلؤ الذي كان يبلغ ثمنه 3.500.000 دولار 

***
اينزى كاستور
: زوجة بيدرا الأول ملكة البرتغال ، اغتالها أحد الأفراد فلما أصبح زوجها ملكاً أخرج جثتها من القبر ونصبها على العرش وقال لشعبه أنها ملكة البرتغال فأصبحت أول ملكة تحكم شعبها بعد موتها 

***
الملكة مارجريت
:ملكة النمسا زوجة فيليب الثالث ، رفضت أن تستلم هدية قدمها لها أصحاب الجوارب الحريرية ، ووبختهم بشدة على هديتهم .. وقد زال غضبهم وحدتهم بعد أن عرفوا أن ملكة أسبانيا تكره ساقيها النحيفتين 

***
ولهلمينا ماريا
:أميرة أورانج دناسو أصبحت فيما بعد ملكة هولندا وحين تنازلت عن العرش عام 1948 قدرت ثروتها ب 500.000.000

***
كليوباترا
: عندما ارتقت عرش مصر بعد وفاة والدها بطليموس الحادي عشر تزوجت أخاها الأصغر بطليموس الثالث عشر بناء على وصية والدها .. ثم تزوجت رجلين من أشهر زعماء أوروبا .. الأول يوليوس قيصر عام 47 ق .م والثاني مارك أنطونيو 41 ق . م . 

***
موتشيه ثيان
: كانت خادمة في القصر الإمبراطوري في الصين ، وأصبحت بعد فترة إمبراطورة الصين بعد أن قتلت أختها وأخاها وأمها والإمبراطور 

***
الإمبراطورة أوجينى
: زوجة نابليون الثالث : كانت لا تلبس حذاء مهما غلا ثمنه أكثر من مرة واحدة 

***

إليزابيث ملكة النمسا
كانت لا تنام إلا بعد أن تلف وسطها بمنديل مبلل بالماء لاعتقادها أن هذا المنديل يحفظ لخصرها الرشاقة والنحافة 

***
أما قيصرة روسيا
حكمت مرة على أحد الأمراء الذي تآمر عليها بأن يصبح كالدجاجة لذا أحضرت قفصاً ووضعته داخل مجموعة من البيض وأرغمته على دخول القفص والجلوس فوق البيض وأن يصيح كما يصيح الدجاج 

***
كريستيان ايرهاردن
ملكة بولندا ظلت ملكة لمدة ثلاثين عاماً ، منذ عام 1697 - 1727 علماً أنها لم تطأ قدماها بولندا أبداً 

***
ديزي كلاري
ابنة أحد تجار مارسيليا خُطبت لثلاثة جنود ، صار كل منهم فيما بعد ملكاً .. الجندي الأول نابليون بونابرت والثاني جوزيف برنادوت ، لكنها تزوجت برنادوت الذى تولى عرش السويد 

***
الملكة سميراميس
وهى ملكة آشورية أصلها من دمشق .. أحبها القائد الآشوري جنزو وخطفها وأسرها عام ثمانمائة قبل الميلاد .. بالصدفة التقى بها الملك الأشوري نينوى وكان شاباً ذكياً وسيماً أحبها وتزوجها .. وشجعته على توسيع ملكه حتى بسط سلطانه على أراض شاسعة وشعوب عديدة ... ذات ليلة تسلل جنرو إلى الجناح الملكي وأحس به نينوى فقاما وتقاتلا فقتل نينوى جنزو - لكن الظلام كان دامس فلم تميز سميراميس من المنتصر وحسبت أن جنزو قتل زوجها ولما أقبل عليها قتلته لتكتشف أنها قتلت زوجها وحبيبها 

***
الدوقة الألمانية مارى أوجست
كانت تستقبل ضيوفها الرسميين وهى جالسة في حوض الاستحمام



أتمنى أن تجدوا المتعة والفائدة

ودمتم بود​


----------



## صوت الرب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع ممتع و رائع جدا ...
إستمتعت بقرائته
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*



			أمرت بسجن حلاقها الخاص مدة 3 أعوام حتى لا يعلم أحد أن الشيب قد ملأ شعرها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب ما تقتله :budo:
ماهه ممكن يسيحلها فى السجن بقى ومتلحقش تصبغه ههههههههه




			ملكة مصر كانت إذا أرادت أن تفتح شهيتها تأكل قطعة من الشمام مُتبلة بالثوم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعععععععععععع
ايه القرف ده
امل لو حبت تقفلها بتعمل ايه





			حكمت مرة على أحد الأمراء الذي تآمر عليها بأن يصبح كالدجاجة لذا أحضرت قفصاً ووضعته داخل مجموعة من البيض وأرغمته على دخول القفص والجلوس فوق البيض وأن يصيح كما يصيح الدجاج
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههه
ده ايه الهبل الى هما فيه ده
والنبى انا اعقل منها هههههههه

ميرسى يا مستر وليم موضوع اكثر من رائع ومتميز فعلا*


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع اخي وليم 
لو بايدي ثبته
سلام المسيح​


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا صوت الرب
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

> يعععععععععععع
> ايه القرف ده
> امل لو حبت تقفلها بتعمل ايه



بلقطع ها تأكلة من غير تتبيلة
وشغلى الطاسة شوية
ههههههههههههههههههههههه




> هههههههههههههه
> ده ايه الهبل الى هما فيه ده
> والنبى انا اعقل منها هههههههه



طبعا جيلان ها تخرجية
وتدخلى مكانة :gy0000:

وحقا الروعة من روعتك
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

حقا الروعة من روعتك
كليمو 
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدااااااا
شكرا على تعبك ​


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا وليم

شكراااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Bent el Massih (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع  أخي وليم
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (21 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> الملكة فاندين ​
> 
> أمرت بسجن حلاقها الخاص مدة 3 أعوام حتى لا يعلم أحد أن الشيب قد ملأ شعرها​
> ***
> ...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> الملكة فيكتوريا
> : أمرت برش شوارع مدينة كوبنرج الإنجليزية بماء الكولونيا احتفالاً بزيارتها هي والبرنس ألبرت لها عام 1845
> 
> ***
> ...


بجد كلهم اغرب من بعض ميرسى ليك يا وليم​


----------



## كريم البنا (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل يا أخى وليم
واحلى حاجة فية هو الذوق المصرى فى الأكل 



			ملكة مصر كانت إذا أرادت أن تفتح شهيتها تأكل قطعة من الشمام مُتبلة بالثوم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا عل تعبك​*


----------



## وليم تل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

حقا انتى الاجمل
الملكة العراقية
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكم 
مع انى قريتهم كلهم من قبل فى مجله كنت مشتريها من كنيسة العدراء بالمعادى 
بس على العموم ميرسى ليكم خالص على تعب محبتكم هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اوعى تزعلوا وتفتكروا انى بسيح ولا حاجه لا بس 
                                       بحبكم


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 ديسمبر 2008)

لالالالالا ولا حجات غريبة ولا حاجة انا كنت بعمل اكتر من كدا ميت مرة بس الواحد مبيحبش يتكلم عن نفسه انتا عارف بقي التواضع و كدا ههههههههههههههه مرسي يا باشا علي الغرائب الجميلة ديه


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا وليم*

* علي المعلومات الغريبة والجميلة في نفس الوقت*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## fouad78 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع ممتع ومفيد شكرا جزيلا الك الرب يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2008)

حقا انتى الاجمل 
الملكة العراقية
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الروعة من روعتك
كاندى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الروعة من روعتك
كريمة 
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يناير 2009)

الروعة من روعتك 
كريمة 
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك 
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا مورا مارون
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
وتعليقاتك الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا كوكى
على مرورك العطر وتواصل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا كريم البنا
على مرورك العطر ونأمل تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا الملك العقرب
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يناير 2009)

tota love قال:


> شكرا ليكم
> مع انى قريتهم كلهم من قبل فى مجله كنت مشتريها من كنيسة العدراء بالمعادى
> بس على العموم ميرسى ليكم خالص على تعب محبتكم هههههههههههههههههههههه



شكرا توتا
على مرورك العطر ولا تسييح ولا حاجة
بس اية ليكم دى هى جمعية 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ونورتى صفحتى يا غالية
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يناير 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
elsalib
على مرورك العطر ونأمل تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا فؤاد 
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## amjad-ri (13 يناير 2009)

*موضوع رائع

شكرا  وليم

سلام ونعمة رب المجد​*


----------



## وليم تل (29 يناير 2009)

حقا الروعة من روعتك
امجد
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## merna lovejesus (31 يناير 2009)

ميرسى كتير على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## grges monir (31 يناير 2009)

*لو دول معملوش كدة امال مين اللى هايعمل دة *
*ميرسى على موضوعك*


----------



## جارجيوس (31 يناير 2009)

الدوقه الالمانيه كانت تستقبل ضيوفها الرسمين وهيه جالسه بحوض الاستحمام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
طيب والي مش رسمين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لله في خلقه شؤووووووون
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (1 فبراير 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل 
ميرنا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جرجس 
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جريس
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------

